# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of October 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Go Trick-or-Treating


Advanced Lucid task:  Fly Nina style

Nina style is "Fly on your back, moving in the direction of your head, with your head tilted all the way back and looking at the ground.

----------


## Matchbook

Those are excellent tasks!  I'm eager to get started on them.  Trick-or-treating, what an idea lol.

----------


## TheKnife

Just think of the costumes you could use...Ah...
What would be a good costume?

----------


## Seeker

I already completed the Advanced task, of course I knew about it at the beginning of the month.   :smiley:  

Had a nice high level lucid going on, so I decided to give it a go.  Started flying in my normal style, that is superman style.  While in flight, rolled over onto my back, worked pretty well.

As soon as I tilted my head back, I went into a dive.   Seems for some reason, my body wants to follow my line of sight when flying.  

Yep, you guessed it, crashed head first into the ground, and yes, it hurt!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## TheKnife

I can only think of one word right now....


Owned!


I doubt it'll work better for...Wait.
Oh, right...
[Hippie]It's all freaking mental...Whoa...[/Hippie]

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I already completed the Advanced task, of course I knew about it at the beginning of the month. * *
> 
> Had a nice high level lucid going on, so I decided to give it a go. *Started flying in my normal style, that is superman style. *While in flight, rolled over onto my back, worked pretty well.
> 
> As soon as I tilted my head back, I went into a dive. * Seems for some reason, my body wants to follow my line of sight when flying. *
> 
> Yep, you guessed it, crashed head first into the ground, and yes, it hurt! **



Yep! I did it too, except I morphed into a duck while doing it (maybe it was my side effect from my niece's party). I trick-or-treated still morphed into a duck, & received a lot of bread goodies (ducks love that), & then I flew on my back, putting my head face down, & quacking all the way. 
Does this count Seeker? All I know is that I don't think it counts doing the advanced task in a white robe  ::D:  & having a duplicate below me!!!

----------


## Awhislyle

Wow I had a big lucid dream last night, it was probabl the longest ive had so far.

Anyway after doign stuff for a little while i remembered the lucid task, so I leaned back and floated along the ground for a while then I started to gain somo altitude, I remember looking at all the buildings beside me and them going up and down becasue I couldnt fly very well, then when I finally looked down I started to go down, then I was like "wait this is what happened to seeker so just stop yourself from flying into the ground and I slowly redirected back up into the air, then I decided to do last months task too and I flew into space, but I went way too aast and flew out of our solar system, then I flew back near earth and looked at the moon, and right by it was a huge satellite, I landed on it and I thought it was goign to crash into earth, but it didnt, then I forgot what happened after that

----------


## NZMatt

wait...so you can actually control your joints ect....  do you think of flying and you fly, or do you actualy jump up and fly, like feeling yourself fly.

----------


## TheKnife

You can do whatever you want!
Point your finger at something, if you want!
You can do...
Almost anything.

Edit: Yes, they actually jump up and feel themselves fly, as their brain would imagine it like.

----------


## The_Director2004

Excellent tasks Seeker! I'll try to remember them tonight when I go to bed.

----------


## themindsi

SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!  I have been so busy with school and work that this is the first time I'm seeing the tasks.  I'm so excited!!!  yay, trick or treating!!!  i love halloween, this is going to be fuckin fun!!!!!  ::D:

----------


## CryoDragoon

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yep! I did it too, except I morphed into a duck while doing it (maybe it was my side effect from my niece's party). I trick-or-treated still morphed into a duck, & received a lot of bread goodies (ducks love that), & then I flew on my back, putting my head face down, & quacking all the way. *
> Does this count Seeker? All I know is that I don't think it counts doing the advanced task in a white robe  & having a duplicate below me!!!*



  ::shock::   you rock


but now, i will go to sleep

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by CryoDragoon_
> *
> 
>  *you rock
> *



Well, that was actually the hard task for Dreamin of Gamin. When I get an idea here, I distort it, & use it for a harder Dreamin of Gamin task, since many of my members are respected experts! If you want to try it, though, I could possibly find something cool for those who can do it!

----------


## Ernesto

Cool, hadn´t read this section, gonna try them both tonight, see what comes around. I´ve done the head thing before but walking not flying, really funny cause my mind kept putting things below my eyesight so I could fall, i just kept dwelling on that thought, and who whould of thought!!, some stairs made me fall and woke up.   ::-P:

----------


## Matchbook

I completed both of this month's tasks plus accidentally achieved last month's advanced task last night.

Last night I had a long string of lucid dreams.  I wanted to do the easy task first.  I found myself in a house, which turned out to be my g-parents house.  I knew I had to go trick-or-treating, so I walked outside the house, but there were no houses nearby for some reason.  I walked down the road aways and found a path that went off of the road.  The path had lots of beautiful flowers along side which I took a moment to admire the sharpness of.  I came to a slight cliff and noticed a large wooden house below.  I flew off the edge of the cliff and came to the house.  I walked up to it and noticed people were in there.  I rang the doorbell and immediately a chinese man answered the door.  I said Trick or Treat!....and at that instant my dream ended, just as the man was opening his mouth.

So after I woke up I closed my eyes again and found myself in the same general location, except this time with my mom along with me.  I was up on the aforementioned cliff.  I pointed to the house I had just been to so my mom could see where I had been.  Then I turned around and saw there was a house right behind me.  My mom had apparently already gone inside.  I walked up to it and knocked on the door and then opened it.  My mom and some lady were sitting at a table.  This house looked exactly like my old apartment from a couple years ago.  I yelled "Trick or Treat!" and the lady looked at me and then ignored me.  I yelled it again, and this time she glared at me.  I said "Trick or Treat!  You know you have to give me something!"  She said "Yes I know".  So I yelled it once more and she picked up a candy bar and threw it over to me and it landed on a small table.  I picked it up (I forget what it was).  So I had completed the task!  But I wanted to know what my costume was.  I looked down and I was wearing white racecar jammies, similar to what I had when I was 5.  I chuckled in my dream.

Not long after this I entered into another dream, lucid.  I found myself on the nearby college campus.  I tried to remember the advanced task for the month, but ended up remembering LAST month's task!  So I flew up into the air with tons of giant trees around me.  I yelled "Into Space!" and I flew higher with the trees extending upwards with me (Trees tend to grow as I go up when flying).  Then things turned space-like and I yelled "Satellite!"  A satellite flew towards me and I grabbed onto it, nearly missing it.  It felt quite warm and was gigantic, almost the size of a small spacestation really.  I looked around and there was earth below me, absolutely remarkable.  Oddly, trees were superimposed on my scenery, they still wouldn't let me go.

A couple dreams later I found myself lucid outside my old apartment.  I wanted to remember the advanced task for the month, so I decided to go inside and look it up on DreamViews!  I walked inside and sat down at the computer.  I found Internet Explorer and it opened just like it should.  I typed out "D-r-e-a-m-," but when I got to the V the keyboard wouldn't work and it would be an S or some other letter.  I kept backspacing but it wouldn't turn into a V.  I was really upset because I wanted to see if it would actually load the site!

Finally several hours later in the night I found myself lucid on a chairlift on a ski resort.  There was no snow, though.  I had been having a few dreams on this chairlift just prior to my becoming lucid, but this time I managed lucidity.  I jumped off the chairlift and started flying.  When I tried to fly away from the chairlift, the chairlift and wires would appear in front of me again, no matter which way I turned.  Finally I got away from them and I started flying on my back looking up at the sky.  I tilted my head back and started to see the ground beneath me.  But then within a second earth did a complete 180 degrees and what I was just looking at with the ground above me then appeared below me as if I were never upside down at all!  It was very strange because the sky would be below me and the earth above me from my perspective and then suddenly gravity and the earth would go upside down to correct this and I'd be right side up again.  Very trippy.

Anyway, those are my tasks for the month, completed!

----------


## Kastro187420

Does it count if I create an exact duplicate of me, and tell my duplicate to fly Nina-Style and it does it?

Im only asking because im a bit lazy to actually do this myself, so having my  "other" self do it for me is much more convienant lol.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Kastro187420_
> *Does it count if I create an exact duplicate of me, and tell my duplicate to fly Nina-Style and it does it?
> 
> Im only asking because im a bit lazy to actually do this myself, so having my *\"other\" self do it for me is much more convienant lol.*



Sounds like it is more work to do that  O_o.  But, I'll give you credit if you report back in detail.

----------


## Blizzz

Ok, I completed the advanced lucid task.

Once I attained lucidity, I went to a large window and opened it up.  I have huge windows in my apartment, seriously probably 9 feet tall.  I turned my back towards the outside, so I was looking in at the house.  It would probably look as if I was about to to a backflip.  I let myself fall backwards trying to see the ground so I would know if I was level.  Once the ground came into view and I was falling downwards, I started to fly.  Talk about weird.  I though that this perspective would be a weeee bit more difficult to control but it wasn't that bad.

If anyone has played a 3d shooter like Halo and had their thumbstick "inverted" or "normal", (whichever isn't your natural way to play) that was exactly what flying like this was like.  I had to think of the opposite direction I wanted to go in to fly in the correct direction.  Think of playing a video game upside down, that's exactly what it was like.

In any case, I had difficulty accelerating while flying.  It was almost like I was the puck on an air hockey table.  I was gliding forward, but wasn't able to increase my speed.  Eventually, I ended up flying over a lake and after thinking about being shot forward I quickly accelerated.  I was hauling now.  I then decided to do something else.  I turned around superman style to increase my speed even more and got very close to the suface of the lake.  I wanted to see how far I could skip myself on the lake, just like you would skip a rock.  So I dropped myself completely down onto the surface of the water and got a ridiculous amount of skips in until eventually I had to swim.  That was alot of fun.  I would recommend that to everyone.

----------


## kimpossible

I've been using my DreamCatcher Glove to wake myself up at about mid-REM for dream recall (and gosh is my notebook filling up now!  I'm remember an average of SEVEN dreams a night!)

I went back to sleep after taking the glove off and recording what was the be the last cycle of the night (oops!  Overslept!  A side-effect of waking yourself up at every REM  is you start to slowly degrade performance-wise with the sleep interruptions).  I was in a long hallway and started having a spoken conversation with myself about my dream recall being so much better.  And then I realized it was a dream.  As soon as I realized this, the scene started fading quickly.  I shouted "lucidity now!" several times to no effect and then remembered your advanced task.  So I just jumped up and started flying.  The scene changed to forest outside of where I live (I fly over it a lot IRL in my plane), at that point, lucidity was very high, so I rolled onto my back and looked down, the forest ended a short time later, and I was over an unknown town.  We'll stop the description there.  

Duration of the cycle/dream from  falling back asleep (based on my notebook) to waking was 27min.  So the cycle resumed from my last rem apparently almost immediately.

I don't often do the flying thing, but I was fairly desparate to hold on to the lucidity since once start fading on me I often lose them entirely.

One final note was the end.  It faded to black and I saw lights cycling in a circular pattern, like multiple rows of LEDs in a circle on a board - yellow, blue, red.  Faster and faster until I realized I was awake - and that was that.

----------


## Seeker

Good job youse guys!  Looks like I'm going to have to make the advanced task harder  :smiley: 

Is anyone going to go trick or treating?  Hope nobody gets any poisoned candy!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Good job youse guys! *Looks like I'm going to have to make the advanced task harder 
> 
> Is anyone going to go trick or treating? *Hope nobody gets any poisoned candy!*



I did just that on my website....
I combined the 2 tasks, made them harder, & require them done 2x (just one is not that hard). What you had to do here is morph into a bird of your choice (as long as it can fly....no penguins nor ostridges), go trick-or-treating for the things that bird would eat (like Ducks eat bread products, seagulls love seafood, etc), then do the Nina technique as that bird. Afterwards, you must eat every bite of your treats, even if you hate it!!
Pretty sweet, huh Seeker?

----------


## Ghazal

First controlled LD last night  ::D:  And the first thing i did was go trick or treating. Sadly nobody was in because nobody answered the door   ::cry::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Ghazal_
> *Sadly nobody was in because nobody answered the door **



Oh god, that sucks!!!!!!

Here is a lucid task badge for your bag  ::D:   Happy Halloween!

----------


## Ghazal

Thanks  :wink2:  When i LD again, i'll have a second attempt, and i may bring some eggs...

----------


## nina

Haha people have been flying nina-style and I didn't even know it. That's kinda funny.

----------


## Matchbook

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Good job youse guys! *Looks like I'm going to have to make the advanced task harder 
> 
> Is anyone going to go trick or treating? *Hope nobody gets any poisoned candy!*



Well, it might not have been a really difficult task, but it was fun, because the results of flying Nina style were pretty interesting.  And I'm enjoying having more than 1 task  :smiley:

----------


## Matchbook

> _Originally posted by Ghazal_
> *First controlled LD last night  And the first thing i did was go trick or treating. Sadly nobody was in because nobody answered the door **



Nobody answered the door for me either.  Just open it!  Hopefully your DCs don't lock their doors.

----------


## kimpossible

Maybe if your costume wasn't so frightening?   :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

It's been so long since I had an LD, I'm gonna have a shot at this... need to get back into my routine.
(Although last night I had a dream, wherein I had a lucid dream.... but was it actually a low level lucid or just a dream that I had an LD ? *scratches head*)

----------


## Ernesto

Well I had a LD and went trick or treating on this old building I used to live(this is where my dream world started), funny cause at every house I would find and ex or some friends that din´t live there and instead of giving me stuff they just started talking, then my dream enden. I went to sleep again and found myself somehow on a run with someone, but since I´ve had this frequent running dream I just took lucidity fast, and whent Flying to try the nina style, I wasn´t able to get it right whilst flying cause I ended loosing my flight, so I tried to make up this building behind me and went to its rooftop, now since I´ve turned my head before walking I did and just went running backwards, with my head lookin the sameway I was running, and off the building I threw myself and started flying forward until I got this strange feeling and just fell head to ground and woke up. It was really cool, especially falling  ::-P:  .
So I guess I did them both but kinda strange, speacially my friends on the trick or treatin asking me what the hell was I doing with a pumking basket, LOL.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've been a bit out of practice, but I'm getting back into the swing of things. I'm going to try to get this done by the end of the month, but I have a few other things I'd like to try as well, so I'm in no rush..
-cracks knuckles-
....But I feel sorry for any closed door that stands between me and my candy. Heh. I'll blow the whole damn house up!   :Mad:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> *
> 
> Nobody answered the door for me either. *Just open it! *Hopefully your DCs don't lock their doors.*



Here's what you do if they won't answer your door. Force them out (you have special abilities, correct?), then you point a gun at them & say, "Trick-or-Treat, or I will blast your head off!" And if they still won't treat, shoot them, then shoot the bucket of candy in the air, & it should come raining candy! Catch it in your bag!

----------


## Ernesto

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Here's what you do if they won't answer your door. Force them out (you have special abilities, correct?), then you point a gun at them & say, \"Trick-or-Treat, or I will blast your head off!\" And if they still won't treat, shoot them, then shoot the bucket of candy in the air, & it should come raining candy! Catch it in your bag!*



LOL. Candy rampage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get them all!!!!!! LOL

----------


## kimpossible

And this, ladies and jellyspoons, is what happens to those exposed to over-violent video games at an impressionable age.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *And this, ladies and jellyspoons, is what happens to those exposed to over-violent video games at an impressionable age.*



How about watching a horror movie? That is what they do in them!

----------


## Ernesto

Video games are cool. No matter what age   ::|:  kim.  Although that is not what i was thinking about, but the actual candy flying over LOL, I´ll be a great target practicing dream  ::-P:  . Laugh a while

----------


## AlternateReality

I became lucid after noticing cars driving around my backyard.  Things in my dreams seem to happen fast because i was standing there and it was very vivid then suddenly i was in the air.  I'm not sure how lucid i was but i was really high up.  I dont know if i was flying or floating because i was really tired.  I tried to roll around and do the nina style.  There was sorta sky above me and grass below me but it didnt work too well and i kind of dipped down and rolled back over.  Then i was hovering.  I wanted to go trick or treating but i didnt see any houses just buildings and roads.  I picked a building to fly to but then i lost lucidity or something because that is all i remember.

----------


## Seeker

Yes, I am most definately going to be making the Advanced task harder. =)  You guys are getting it WAY to easily.

----------


## kimpossible

The Trick-or-Treat one is terribly creative and opens up a thousand thousand possiblities, imho.  It definitely one to explore!

----------


## scorpifly

Im not sure if this counts because I didn't get any candy but well anyway...

I just got a new job driving all around the country selling asian funiture at home remodeling shows. I drove to Seattle from florida in three days. Its a 48h drive. Since the 3rd of Oct I have had very little sleep, so when i do drift off, its something like a log at the bottom of the sea. My 2nd night of real sleep came wens. night. I went through atleast 4 dreams before I realized I was dreaming. My most common dream sign, fire, was no where to be found. I was back at our wharehouse in jacksonville, this did not strike me as odd in anyway. What caught my attention was when I got my paycheck. It was for a little over 12 million. Ok now I know something is wrong, then came the fire. Lucid at last. On the way here ( seattle) I had to drive through the mountains, somethng I have never done before. I was to scarred to really enjoy the scenery, so when I when Lucid, i decided to back up there and check things out. About half way up I had an urge to jump off. Not being one to deny myself of such things, I jumped. And since I'm not good at flying in my dreams, I gave it a go. This remined me of the tasks for this month. Of course I still couldn't fly so I had to morph everything around me so I could land in my bed. It didnt fully work, I smashed through the roof at my parents house and landed in a pool, in the back yard, we had when I was young. not sure how much time passed by but the next i knew i was standing with my mom in our living room talking about something. Im not sure what she ws saying because all her words were sounding like grunts and beeps, like a caveman and R2D2 mixed toghther. After a few minutes of that' I was off to start trick-r-treating.  while trying to think of a costume, I decided I was to old for one and started knocking on doors. The doors would always open ( i tried 2) but there was nothing but black behind them. Then I noticed it wasn't dark, and I just knew that was my problem. I fugured that I could close my eyes and open them and it would be dark so I could finally get my candy. Wrong. When I opened my eyes, I awoke in my hotel room here in seattle. It was like 4am, I tried to go back to sleep in the hope of finishing my task but to avail. Damn those LD's that end to fast. Well, mabey tonight.

----------


## Ex Nine

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *The Trick-or-Treat one is terribly creative and opens up a thousand thousand possiblities, imho. *It definitely one to explore!*



Yeah! I'm definitely trying to do that one. But for some reason I have the feeling I'll just say, "hmm... treat!" and go on a nefariously hedonistic adventure.

----------


## AlternateReality

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Yes, I am most definately going to be making the Advanced task harder. =)  You guys are getting it WAY to easily.*



Bring it on i'm ready to do anything, so long as i can manage to have a lucid lol.

----------


## Ex Nine

Going trick-or-treating seems like it would be harder than flying... or is it just me? I mean, one has to pick a costume, find people to go with, find a good neighborhood, find houses with people who are actually home... lol.

I know it's flying with your back to the ground, but that's nothing very different. How about finding a DC to do acrobatic stunts with? That'd be hard. And really fun!

Here's a good one. Find a DC and teach him or her how to fly. I've done that a few times and it's always a rewarding experience. The look of suprise and wonder on their faces makes you feel all warm inside.  :smiley: 

There are varying methods to teach, I suppose. I'd be interested to see what others come up with.

----------


## Matchbook

The trick-or-treating was actually harder for me, but it probably varies from person to person.  I just had a hard time getting my DCs to cooperate.

----------


## Neoneironaut

I just read the task yesterday before going to sleep. I didn't plan to do it because it's been a long while since I had a lucid dream. Too much stuff on my mind... Nevertheless, I had  a dream (but I didn't know I was dreaming) in which a old doctor drilled something up my nose with the intention of healing me. I shouted as if it was painful but then didn't feel anything. I then lost conciousness and went in a dream inside my dream, and became lucid. 

I looked around and it felt great to be "back". But then since I still thought that the original dream was real, I thought that I would regain conciousness soon again (in my original dream), so I thought I didn't have time to hang out in the dream world. Nevertheless, I remembered the task and decided to fly and try to do it on my back... err.... never did that before... crashed big time... when I hit the ground, I woke up again in my old dream... which I thought was reality because, it's normal procedure to get screwed something up your nose when you're sick, right? lol. How did I let that one pass by... I'm always amazed at how my critical thinking faculties during dream time are reduced to practically nothing. 

But anyway, it's still some kind of success for me to have had a LD after a while, I kinda had forgotten what it felt like!  ::o: )

----------


## Slyde

I pulled off the advanced task last night.

I realized I was dreaming and got out of the pool that I was inexplicably in, then I walked out of the fenced area, and my dad came and yelled to me to go back there. He started chasing me really fast, but I just jogged. When he got really close I stopped, bent my knees, and launched. In the air I flew on my back most of the time, and I did some barrel turns and stuff...flying is sweet.

----------


## AstrologicChaos

Okay, so there I was.

   I gazed up at a giant mansion. The windows were boarded up, weeds choked the lawn. My "friends" urged me to go up to the house and ask for candy. I reluctantly walked towards the giant oak doors. I noticed a giant brass knocker in the shape of  a eagle. I pulled it up and knocked.
  A kind old lady in a blue robe came to the door and smiled.
 "Trick or treat?" I asked, with a smile. She nodded and pulled three objects from her robe. One was a peice of parchment, with old markings on it. Another was a saphire that glinted in the moonlight. The third...the third was a golden statue of a cat.

   So yeah, that was the LD. o.O

----------


## Alex D

Boo yah!

My first lucid dream in ages and I pulled this off! I was just floating around aimlessly until I remembered the lucid task, I wanted to do the basic one because it seemed far more interesting, all the sorts of things that the people I trick or treat could do... until I realised that I was in an empty village in the middle of the day. Thinging about what to do for a while, I remembered the advanced one and gave that a go. Twas fun until I crashed and woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh man I'm gonna go for the trick or treating one

JUST BECAUSE I WANT THE PUMPKIN WINGSSSSSSSSSssssssssiaushuicahshasadsdddddd ddd d .

----------


## freerunner89

Im gonna try the ninja flying style tonight, wish me luck   ::D:

----------


## Seeker

Good luck!  I'll get right on youse guys badges when i get home!  Congrats!

----------


## Remus

I wanted to try both of them, and I got the chance last night to try the Ninja Flying one. xD

In the dream last night, I was on a random street, it was dark, night time. I suddenly realized that I was dreaming, and turned around and saw one of my friends. I said - thinking of the post that I saw on this board, about teaching a DC to fly - "Wanna learn how to fly?"

He said sure. I grabbed his hand, and we both jumped, trying to get into the air. xD I said, "How about at the same time?" Or sometime like that, and we jumped again, getting into the air. I also, for some reason said, "Tomorrow, say 'spork' to me.".. xD I think the dream was fading back into what it was before it, and I was loosing lucidity at this time.  I let go of his hand, and I guess he dissapered. 

I thought of the Ninja Flying task, and turned on my back. I saw a dark night sky. xD My vision turned into tunnel-ish vision as I tilted my head back, and the dream faded.

xD I didn't get to fly much like it.. But, at least I got a chance to try... I want to do the Trick-or-treat one. >D 

.. Wonder what my costume'll be?  :tongue2:

----------


## Amethyst Star

> Ninja flying[/b]



 ::chuckle::  
That made my morning...

----------


## TheKnife

Yes! I did it!
All right, I have this freaky dream-monster who keeps appearing.
It is mostly human, walks on two legs, etc...
Anyway, it looked out of a window in my house, so i walked up to it, grabbed its shoulders, turned it around, and told it to stop destroying my dreams.
Then i pushed it away and it disappeared!
So...
I went outside, everything was sunny and nice.
I remembered the task, and jumped up in the air, stayed there, and tried to spin 180 degrees around my axis...
Which worked, of course, then i set off, and crashed in a tree.
Hurrah for my fanatically fantastic Nina flying!
It worked for approximately 2 seconds.

----------


## Sente

Well, I didn't quite go trick or treating, but in one of my dreams that I posted in my journal, I went to a halloween party.  There were definetely some reall cool and weird costumes there.  Mine confused myself the most of all.  I was a bed.  A bed as a costume.  Whatever.  THis may not be trick or treating explicitly but could it be close enough?  I haven't trick or treated IRL for about 8 years now (semi strict mom even in middle school.... oh how I miss the candy) and I think I am forgetting what it is actually like! oh no!  I think i will try to specifically trick or treat before the month is out though.  ALso for the flying thing, that sounds difficult.  I have a hard time flying normally let alone upside down staring at the ground.  Sound exhileratingly fun.  I will have to practice my flying skills.  

PS  This is the first I have heard of these challenges as I am new here, I already cant' wait to see what next month brings!

----------


## Feeble Wizard

After a lucid dream where I was flying in outer space and fighting some spaceship (a bit like something from the old Star Fox), I was in my bedroom and I remembered that I wanted to go trick or treating.  On my bookshelf, I saw what looked like a pointy witches cap at first, but when I pulled it off, it was a Cat in the Hat (from the book) mask.  The neck was so tall that my head would have only gone up to the throat area, and I believe I saw little cartoon eyes where I was thinking I should look out.  I put it on and had a hard time seeing out until I made myself busy with the next part, which was putting on the pants.  The pants were way too small, but I thought that if I used confidence, I could get them to fit.  I had some luck, but unfortunately I woke up during this and did not get to go house-to-house.  I also had a cute little pumpkin costume that I was planning to put on my dog, who I was going to take with me  :smiley: .  I want to try this task again!

----------


## Ex Nine

Okay, I was going for the trick-or-treat one, but I knew it wouldn't turn out quite as planned. This may not count.  :wink2: 

(brief background)
Through my high school years I was fond of "tricking" the dream environment into getting it do certain things, like show me what happens after a violent death. Although I don't regret it (thanks Kim  :smiley: ) a series of events occured that resulted from those pursuits, and I want to stay as far away from tricks as possible.

During the past year I been looking for "hard" differences between the dream enviornment and the real one; the dream environment is often mutable, but that is not the case in some of my non-lucid dreams in familiar settings. The only persistent difference I've found is that there is a greater complexity of sound in the real world, like the sound of the wind, for example. The wind through the trees... I don't think I've ever heard that quite so richly in the dream environment. So on the onset of lucidity, here, I habitually looked for something different.
(/brief brief background)

I became lucid while running in a park with no physical exhaustion whatsoever. I didn't even have to think about it. Lucidity was immediate. Only in a dream do things get that close to perfect. 

I immediately noticed something different. There was no need to think any philosophical thoughts. Not one! No need to ask, "why are things this way and not another way?" or "why is this possible and not that?" or anything. Of course, I've noticed and appreciated this many times before, but only after the dream was over. This time I noticed it as it was happening, and there was calming, extra appreciation from that. Everything was clear and lucid.

No more tricks.

And it was a beautiful spring day, rays of light rapidly moving past my eyes through the trees, as their branches moved with a gentle wind.

I was flying above the running path, and a convertible matched my speed on the left. It felt like an old teacher. He appeared to have friends in the back and his wife in the front seat. He said that I had owed them money!

I held on to the passenger door and flew on my side with the car. It felt like the amount was less than $20 dollars for some supplies or something I needed for a particular class. I gave his wife $200, after charming her for a bit, to make him jealous.. a little repayment for his hounding me down with his friends, and then flew off.  :wink2:  (Treat!)

It was spring and I wanted it to stay that way, so I came upon no classic scene of trick-or-treaters, but I did find a group of high schoolers in the park, sharing candy and stories. I sat down, had a few of their stash, and shared some stories of my own. We laughed. No costumes, no masks... there was a true kinship with them. Of course, they're in my dream! And that makes them alright. (Treat!)

People eventually started going home, and that's where I found myself as well. Immediately, I went back outside again and started flying in a gradual ascent towards a busy intersection near my home. There were power lines where there shouldn't have been, and they were huge, tall mofos. They wouldn't tangle my sky. I flew above them! I crossed the parking lot of a bank. I used to ride my bike there after hours when I was younger. It's pretty big, even IRL. Here, the parking lot turned into a gigantic lake. Lots of liquidity...  :wink2: 

I was about to perform one of my own lucid tasks, when...

... what's this? A very small crowd gathering near the intersection on the other side of the bank, and in the middle, it's... the president of the United States! Sure, I have plenty of disagreements of my own with him, but he seemed to be just having a great time with people.. microphone in hand, telling jokes, letting other people tell them too.. no God bless  America bullshit... Ha! (Treat!)

The president wished us all well when he had to leave. I don't remember his exact words but he said something really rousing, something that lifted everyone's spirits, so they affirmed with a "yeah!" and cheered in unison, and it was a big crowd by that time.

The crowd dispersed, and I exited as well in a timely fashion, waking up.

I'm going to go to the store and buy some _candy_.  :smiley:

----------


## Spindoctor Mark

Well I hope this one counts.

I was having my first lucid dream experience, and it cam to me, why don't I try to do one of the challenges I read about.

After gathering my friends we decided to go trick or treating, but I did not have a costume.  I was planning on trying to be luigi this year, but I never got a costume so I think there is the connection.

Well, I found a little kid and acquired the costume from him, I took the hat off his head and ran ha ha.

The rest of the nigth was walking around the neighbporhood talking and trick or treating, although we never actually got any candy.  Oh well

Fun night however.

----------


## Ex Nine

Wow, your first lucid, Mark!

Congrats! And welcome to DV.

----------


## Spindoctor Mark

Yeah thanx!  It was a fun experience.

----------


## SiliconMatrix

Hey, just joined this forum and there aren't many days left in october. Guess I'll have to try it tonight! (I'm thinking the whole flying-on-back think is pretty appealing).  ::lol::

----------


## Ex Nine

[edited by author]

----------


## Feeble Wizard

Hmm... Last night I had a lucid dream but forgot about the task.  However, I kind of seemed to end the task that I started over the weekend.  Last time, I woke up before I could get out the door; this time I started off outside at night, but it never occured to me that I was trick or treating until well after I awoke.  I was at the end of a lucid dream and was trying to make it day outside by revolving the sky and everything.  The best I could do was make the moon come out (although it had been out before).  While I was walking down my street I shouted, "Moon, light up the night!" and moonlight just poured over the landscape -- very beautiful.  Anyway, I was drawn to this well-lit house with a full moon with a face painted on it.  I called it "The Moon House."  A nice old lady welcomed me in and said that she was going to get some creme pies for me.  I smiled and thought, "moon pies!"  I awoke while she was getting them.

Now I will try to get a more unified trick-or-treating experience!

----------


## PartyPants

*10/26/05*
Completed the basic and advanced tasks for October. Well, sort of. I was in this small town type place with some building with multiple floors. I was running around. I think I was running from my dad. I dont remember but I think I did something wrong. I went down to the street level and inside one of these buildings. Just then I realized I was dreaming. So I immediately decided to try to do the advanced task. I turned around and leaned back and tried to fly. It wasnt working very well. I could see things upside down and started flying for a few seconds, but I ended up coming back down to the ground. I tried closing my eyes and envisioning what I wanted to do, but this caused me to feel like I was about to wake up. Like things started to fade. I figured I gave the advanced task a good try so I would try the basic one. This would have more of a plot and character interaction if I tried it. I walked up to a building which seemed like an apartment. There was one or two people with me but I couldnt tell who they were. I was kind of impatient because it still felt like I was being chased. I also felt that I could wake up any minute. I basically busted in and was like Give me some candy. I didnt even have a costume on. There was one person that that walked into another room and there was an older lady sitting in a chair. I ended up waking up before the other person got back with the candy. I guess I completed the task by trick-or-treating. I just never got any candy.

----------


## planecrash

The saddest thing happened. For once in my life I remembered the dream task of trick or treating, but the problem was I was lost inside of a house (or some giant in door maze house, I'm not sure.)

So I went trick or treating, room to room. But I wasnt ever able to wait long enough for someone to open the door.

Does that count?

----------


## Distant Clone

Last night I had a dream that turned lucid. I jumped up so high, gravity no longer applied. The sky turned black, and I started seeing doors in outer space. Then it got so dark I couldn't see, so I headed back down. I started falling and got that sinking feeling in my stomach, but I told myself to relax and enjoy it. 

Then I realized I was falling because I wanted to go down. I knew I could fly, then I remembered the lucid task. I turned over, but I rotated the wrong way and my feet were above my head, I was pointed straight down. As I was in the nose dive, then I realized that and flipped over,  putting my stomach facing the black. I levelled out, and came down on an angle towards what looked like the boot of Italy. Tough to see though. The terrain was like on a map where there are lots of mountains, the yellows, the light green and browns. I flipped back over right before I landed and I was at a windmill in a desolate field with several statues.

----------

